# 5 year old QH mare



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont have a critique for you but im from Kansas too!!! What part are you from? Im in the north east. Oh and your mare here is very pretty but I dont know much about conformation so all I can say nothing really sticks out to me drastically besides shes downhill but you said shes still growing so thats understandable.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

JerBear said:


> I dont have a critique for you but im from Kansas too!!! What part are you from? Im in the north east. Oh and your mare here is very pretty but I dont know much about conformation so all I can say nothing really sticks out to me drastically besides shes downhill but you said shes still growing so thats understandable.


Thank you! I'm actually from Topeka


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Haha Wow thats an hour away! I live in Manhattan right now. Actually going to be moving to topeka in the fall..... Good luck with your pretty barrel pony


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Very pretty! The only thing I see is that her back hooves are a little toed out.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Steep crouped, a little weak in the back, but really I love everything about her...until you get to her front legs. Calf kneed and tied in behind, funky lump on right front fetlock, light bone throughout cannon, starting to get underrun heels--watch her. You might talk to your vet/farrier about therapeutic shoeing to minimize the risks of that conformation flaw. Otherwise, lovely horse, but be sure to take care of her front legs....


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Bubba.

She has a calcium build up, that's what that bump is. Vet checked it and said its just cosmetic. 

She's actually got a crooked right front patern bone, she's barefoot in the winter but she does get corrective does when I shoe her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just curious as to her age/ If she is still growing (as you say she is) then it would seem hauling her and running her on barrels might be asking too much too soon. 

Butt high as you say.. would probalby do better with a lower butt.. and I also agree that her front legs are weak with the tie in below the knee and the calcium nodule and the slight back at the knees. 

Other than that, looks a good one!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Elana said:


> Just curious as to her age


The title says she is five.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Elana said:


> Just curious as to her age/ If she is still growing (as you say she is) then it would seem hauling her and running her on barrels might be asking too much too soon.
> 
> Butt high as you say.. would probalby do better with a lower butt.. and I also agree that her front legs are weak with the tie in below the knee and the calcium nodule and the slight back at the knees.
> 
> Other than that, looks a good one!


She is 5 years old, but has actually grown a couple inches since I bought her. If I didn't feel that this mare could physically handle the demand I asked of her, I wouldn't be running her. I could have boughten a seasoned horse for what I paid for her, but I chose miss abby because I liked the way she was built and her attitude is to die for lol. 

She is bum high, but it also is muscle because she is very muscled in her hindend, and she is a very hard working girl. Well thats what I'm hoping lol. I can get recent photos of her, I think these were taken about a month ago? Because that was when we had our big snow storm


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If she is doing the job you want her to do and you really love her attitude, my opinion is a secondary thing. I like her over all look, but the front legs.. well support them and care for them.

Most of all enjoy your horse each and every day which it sounds like you are doing.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Ahh ive seen this one in another paddock......super type!

Good legs with nice muscle shape, greeat sloping shoulder blade, well set back wither, very strong croup.

Has that desired high croup - lower wither , but with a sloped and long blade seen in a number of good barrel racers. Western type...and again, super type!


----------

